# Post a picture of your Subaru



## Suberman

*Post A Picture Of Your Subaru*

And how about something for the Scoobs. 

Let's see them! 

I'll start the ball rolling with mine. 

2005 - 2008 - '02 Impreza WRX

















2008 - current '08 Impreza WRX STI (pictures taken by a freelance photographer) 

















2010 - current '07 Impreza WRX STI Spec C


----------



## steveturbocal

My old Subaru Legacy Twin Turbo


----------



## 500tie

My old WRX300 sadly missed


----------



## lobotomy

Not mine but I took the pictures, my mates 400BHP+ P1:



















HE's also just picked up an RB5 so waiting on getting some nice pics of that and the P1 together.


----------



## greenwagon

Trip out with the club 









The L40URD likes the ladies









The fleet









Chasing the pack 








Makes me smile









Together forever 








Must go and clean them now


----------



## scoobymad




----------



## simonjj

Some of my old ones, had 4 in total...











Hyperflow I/C, AP 6 pots, AST's, Milltek etc... cost me a forune to modify 
















































​


----------



## Pole Position

scoobymad said:


>


That's scooby porn!!!!
:argie:


----------



## Suberman

greenwagon, nice fleet of cars you got there mate. :thumb:

Is that a Scoobysport exhaust on your wagon?

Nice P1 lobotomy! :argie:


----------



## Bero

scoobymad said:


>


The car used to belong to someone in Aberdeen Scoobies....or maybe you're in AS?


----------



## Alex_225

Certainly some cracking motors in this thread.

I love the classic shape Impreza Wagons as well!!


----------



## Gleammachine

Not mine, but a few I found that I detailed in 2009.


----------



## Lee_1075

My P1


----------



## ad172

Here's mine - 2007 STI Limited (Only 25 in the Country!!)

Also a link to the detail thread when I got it
http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=204522

Paint corrected at Ti22:thumb:


----------



## Flair

I can post one here too :lol:

My old wrx


----------



## Spaceman1

Love ma Scoobs had 5 so far heres a few pics.


















WRX STI Type RA 555 V-Limited lol what a mouthfull wish i had kept it.

MY05 STI type UK














































MY07 STi Type UK














































dunno where pics of my WRX300 or the red classic are


----------



## greenwagon

http://www.northernbigone.co.uk/

Check out years of subarus at the NBO some great photos and we have raised over 40k for charity as well


----------



## WRX_Paul

Here is mine, sold last year, I will get another one, I miss it


----------



## w3lshboyo

hear is mine


----------



## MadPaddy

my P1

















few on it being detailed


----------



## Maggi200

Has ross got a picture of his yet? :lol:


----------



## scotty44

Had 4, still got 2 :thumb:

UK2000 turbo










Then the 2006STi -350bhp+



















The wifes 2002 Forester - still have this one


















2003STi - 360bhp+ still have this one, a few mods ready to go on to see over 400bhp :driver:


----------



## Suberman

Gleammachine said:


> Not mine, but a few I found that I detailed in 2009.


Looks absolutely fantastic those cars Gleammachine! :thumb: to your work!

The shine on the black hawkeye is amazing! :doublesho

Quick question, did you measure the paint on the blue JDM hawkeye? How thick was it? My brandnew hawkeye Spec C only has between 85 - 100 microns on average! :doublesho


----------



## Gleammachine

Suberman said:


> Looks absolutely fantastic those cars Gleammachine! :thumb: to your work!
> 
> The shine on the black hawkeye is amazing! :doublesho
> 
> Quick question, did you measure the paint on the blue JDM hawkeye? How thick was it? My brandnew hawkeye Spec C only has between 85 - 100 microns on average! :doublesho


Thanks for the kind words.

Just flicked through the write-up I did and found a picture showing 125 um, so quite healthy readings.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=132480

85-100 um doesn't appear to be very generous, unfortunately I haven't experienced any recent Subarus to give you a comparison.


----------



## clutdav

Bero said:


> The car used to belong to someone in Aberdeen Scoobies....or maybe you're in AS?


Bero - you are correct. "White Lightening" used to be mine and I did all the modifications to her. When I had her she was running 365bhp & 381 lbs.ft torque. Capable of 0-60mph in under 4.5 secs. Here are a couple of pictures...

MY05 Previous Scooby In this Picture Too...













































And I changed the colour of the wheels to a shadow chrome before selling her to my close friend - also an Aberdeen Scoobies member.

Dave


----------



## shane_ctr

Ive owned this for just over 3 years (never owned a car longer than a year before) Maybe fancy a change in the next year or 2 for a white Hawkeye like above or a Hatch sti


----------



## neo8047

My current modded blobeye


----------



## rocky1722

My old STi, still miss her for the accelaration and the sound. 




























By the way, clutdav's has always looked awesome and neo8047's looks ace too.


----------



## Suberman

Whats the spec of those wheels Dave? Car looks very nice with them. :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark

Ah my old RB5


















































Miss it? Absolutely!!


----------



## clutdav

Suberman said:


> Whats the spec of those wheels Dave? Car looks very nice with them. :thumb:


They where BBS CH's. Lovely wheels.


----------



## Suberman

clutdav said:


> They where BBS CH's. Lovely wheels.


Yeah Dave. I mean are they like 8 x 18? Offset?


----------



## pogo6636

\
a few I saw when I was in Alford.
No idea if they are any from on here, but I think they had been out to play that day.


----------



## greenwagon

Suberman said:


> greenwagon, nice fleet of cars you got there mate. :thumb:
> 
> Is that a Scoobysport exhaust on your wagon?
> 
> Nice P1 lobotomy! :argie:


Original P1 Subaru prodrive back box put on 11 years ago for £329 joined onto haywood and Scott straight through decatted system and K&N filter

Eibach lowered springs , drop links , poly bushes ,geometry done and braided brake lines , dot 5.1 
The rest is standard and purchased new 11 years ago 
Will never part with it and will enjoy restoring it over the next few years with some great tips on this forum :driver::buffer:


----------



## Modmedia

One on the left is cousins old one (sold) one in the middle is my Dads old one (sold) and one on the right is my other cousins and it's now pushing 400BHP.


----------



## Jon_Polish

My old UK 2000 - running 487hp

































my Hawkeye Spec D - 350hp


----------



## Grizzle

Didnt have it very long lol, but loved it all the same



















Packing 300BHP loved it big time would like another Impreza.


----------



## Black Magic Detail

heres my 03 uk sti ,ppp,tls remap 333bhp,both are now sadly gone


----------



## simpsons !

My Current Scooby is a Classic with a unique Interior :thumb:




























And my Last scooby....



















And the one Prior to that



















Michael


----------



## 500tie

Michael all I'm going to say is that you have had some gorgeous subaru's mate


----------



## Clark @ PB

My WR1 - 2004, 23,500 miles and for sale (altough I won't be actively advertising it untill the new year as it's now off the road):
































































A few tasteful mods including an Andy Forrest high and low boost map - 345bhp and the same torque


----------



## Spaceman1

love WR1`s what you after next clark? wanna do a deal on my mk2 FRS lol


----------



## andycole

Sold 2 years ago and replaced with a 205 GTI, sorely missed and one day I will return to the scooby fold
AC:thumb:


----------



## Suberman

Very nice WR1 Clark :thumb: 

Very clean car you got there AC. :thumb:


----------



## scoobymad

Bero said:


> The car used to belong to someone in Aberdeen Scoobies....or maybe you're in AS?


Indeed it was bought from aberdeen,it's actually my mate that owns it,i look after it once a week,what a machine


----------



## scoobymad

clutdav said:


> Bero - you are correct. "White Lightening" used to be mine and I did all the modifications to her. When I had her she was running 365bhp & 381 lbs.ft torque. Capable of 0-60mph in under 4.5 secs. Here are a couple of pictures...
> 
> MY05 Previous Scooby In this Picture Too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I changed the colour of the wheels to a shadow chrome before selling her to my close friend - also an Aberdeen Scoobies member.
> 
> Dave


Now lives next door to me and fully detailed by me 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222660


----------



## Clark @ PB

Spaceman1 said:


> love WR1`s what you after next clark? wanna do a deal on my mk2 FRS lol


I have a Porsche itch I need to scratch!


----------



## Spaceman1

Clark @ PB said:


> I have a Porsche itch I need to scratch!


I hear ya i want a 997 with the GT3 aero kit maybe in a year or two.


----------



## Flair

Clark @ PB said:


> My WR1 - 2004, 23,500 miles and for sale (altough I won't be actively advertising it untill the new year as it's now off the road):
> 
> A few tasteful mods including an Andy Forrest high and low boost map - 345bhp and the same torque


Dam that is one fine Impreza, and OCD at It's best too.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Flair said:


> Dam that is one fine Impreza, and OCD at It's best too.


Thanks


----------



## shane_ctr

Clark how much are you looking for your wr1, pm me please 

Cheers


----------



## paul555sti

I havent posted on here much over the years ( long time lurker ) but when i saw this thread i thought it was time i started.

There a few names on here that i know from else where that will have seen these cars before :thumb:

My first wagon










My current classic


















and the latest edition


















I have spent a lot more on cleaning products since i bought the white one


----------



## Flair

I have always been a big impreza fan, these aint mine but a friends.

This is the car that gave me the love for them, this one was a friends from cyprus, and I just fell in love when he took me out in it when I was 14.










Then he sold it, and made me very unhappy when I went to visit and he a Yellow RX8

Then he had this type R










His current spec c


----------



## Clark @ PB

shane_ctr said:


> Clark how much are you looking for your wr1, pm me please
> 
> Cheers


PM sent mate


----------



## Spaceman1

paul555sti said:


> My first wagon


Paul wheres the pic wi the canoe?

see your styiling the blob well nice one bruvvvvva


----------



## Grizzle

Clark @ PB said:


> I have a Porsche itch I need to scratch!


C2S is changing hands for decent money these days


----------



## Clark @ PB

Grizzle said:


> C2S is changing hands for decent money these days


I want a Turbo,the scooby is as quick as any 2 or 4S so I'd get bored pretty quickly I think.


----------



## Grizzle

Clark @ PB said:


> I want a Turbo,the scooby is as quick as any 2 or 4S so I'd get bored pretty quickly I think.


Speak to Kenny Dunn mate

http://www.kennydunn.co.uk/


----------



## Bero

paul555sti said:


> My current classic


I've stared at the back of that for a while @ the Highland Fling a couple years ago. :wave:

I'm BrianM on SIDC


----------



## paul555sti

Spaceman1 said:


> Paul wheres the pic wi the canoe?
> 
> see your styiling the blob well nice one bruvvvvva


Cheers mate! :thumb:

Here's the old boat


----------



## Spaceman1

lol quality love those pics wish i had the pic of my first bobeye towing the 205 gti-6 racer on trailer poping flames lol


----------



## paul555sti

Bero said:


> I've stared at the back of that for a while @ the Highland Fling a couple years ago. :wave:
> 
> I'm BrianM on SIDC


Hello Brian :wave:

That was a great trip that! Hopefully we will be doing it again next year!

Which car were you in on that run?


----------



## Clark @ PB

Grizzle said:


> Speak to Kenny Dunn mate
> 
> http://www.kennydunn.co.uk/


Spoke to him about 6 months ago,really nice guy


----------



## Bero

paul555sti said:


> Hello Brian :wave:
> 
> That was a great trip that! Hopefully we will be doing it again next year!
> 
> Which car were you in on that run?


Yeah, great weekend.

Silver blob STi which I still have, apologies to ford fans but this is actually the only picture of it I have on my iDevice. :lol:


----------



## bmac800

Used to own this white MY05 STI PPP one of only five Type UK cars


----------



## paul555sti

bmac800 said:


> Used to own this white MY05 STI PPP one of only five Type UK cars


Nice blobeye!

There were only 7 white ones sold on the 05 plate so a rare car. Where is it now?


----------



## bmac800

paul555sti said:


> Nice blobeye!
> 
> There were only 7 white ones sold on the 05 plate so a rare car. Where is it now?


Someone local bought it about 3 years ago and has it stashed away in a garage.I have only ever seen it two or three times since selling it.


----------



## Suberman

bmac800 said:


> Used to own this white MY05 STI PPP one of only five Type UK cars


Picture perfect! :argie:

Whose Cossie is that? Looks mint.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

My wife learned to drive in a (new at the time) Wagon turbo. We met just after she passed (took her test in a new LR 90 pickup!) so I had free use of it - ideal!

Very nearly bought one on two occasions. Particularly like the WR1, the Spec D and the RB5s. I think Subarus lateness in taking up diesel and their thirst really has damaged the brand for good. Too many are just hopeless cheviots now. A shame - I love a nice Scooby burble!


----------



## bmac800

Suberman said:


> Picture perfect! :argie:
> 
> Whose Cossie is that? Looks mint.


Thats my cousins Escort Cossie and it is mint - one of the early K reg big turbo models.

Looks tiny next to the Scooby.


----------



## turbanator

heres a few pics of mine



















tried the orange alloys, didnt like it much










now running 503 bhp 500lb/ft


----------



## Spaceman1

beast of an RB320 that


----------



## MadPaddy

there is some stunning scoobies in here,

credit to ye all.


----------



## Bod42

My scooby Hawkeye that I had to sell. Hardest decision I ever had to make but will get another one, oneday.


----------



## Reflectology

Well I suppose I better stick a couple of my old lady wagon up....


----------



## lilesk

Our 2 cars. Both for sale soon.


----------



## Suberman

lilesk said:


> Our 2 cars. Both for sale soon.


I've seen other pictures of that 22b and it is in an amazing condition.:doublesho Why are you selling them both?


----------



## Grizzle

turbanator said:


> heres a few pics of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried the orange alloys, didnt like it much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now running 503 bhp 500lb/ft


You dont happen to work at the BP refinery do you? seen a few times an Rb320 with the first few letter of that plate (could be wrong though)


----------



## Grizzle

335dAND110XS said:


> My wife learned to drive in a (new at the time) Wagon turbo. We met just after she passed (took her test in a new LR 90 pickup!) so I had free use of it - ideal!
> 
> Very nearly bought one on two occasions. Particularly like the WR1, the Spec D and the RB5s. I think Subarus lateness in taking up diesel and their thirst really has damaged the brand for good. Too many are just hopeless cheviots now. A shame - I love a nice Scooby burble!


Totally agree (dont make this a habit though  )

I love the burble, still very tempted by a new shape WRX STI 330S


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Grizzle - I'm in shock!

That RB320 looks a bit evil! Probably my favourite Scooby - not sold on the new shape at all.


----------



## Reflectology

Grizzle said:


> Totally agree (dont make this a habit though  )
> 
> I love the burble, still very tempted by a new shape WRX STI 330S


I know where there is a beaut of a 330s in white thats for sale mate....


----------



## EcosseGP

Well took a wee while to find some photo's of my old WRX but here goes ..


----------



## O`Neil

Owned these two a while ago, I`ve grown up now  I ment can`t afford the fuel anymore


----------



## lilesk

Suberman said:


> I've seen other pictures of that 22b and it is in an amazing condition.:doublesho Why are you selling them both?


I'd love to say we are selling them to get something better. Reality is, we are just keeping a diesel estate. Since we've had a little boy, the wifes going to be working part time, so we just need to cut back for a while. The motorbikes are staying though! The 22b has only done 15k miles. I'm hoping to get some professional photos of it done just before we advertise it. I'll post those up when they are done.


----------



## seany boy

My Spec C type 20 :thumb:


----------



## ScoobyDan

I can't find any pictures of my old classic but here are a few of my last 4 Scoobs.

My old Bugeye WRX



















Next came a 2002 STI Prodrive Style with a few mods taking it to 340 bhp



















The STI was sold to make way for a lovely 54 plate WR1 which I still regret selling




























And finally the WR1 had to go to make way for the current beast , a white 2007 model Hawkeye STI Type UK which is running over 450 bhp .


----------



## ITHAQVA

Love Scoobs :thumb:

Excellent Value for the fun & power they kick out :thumb:


----------



## Suberman

lilesk said:


> I'd love to say we are selling them to get something better. Reality is, we are just keeping a diesel estate. Since we've had a little boy, the wifes going to be working part time, so we just need to cut back for a while. The motorbikes are staying though! The 22b has only done 15k miles. I'm hoping to get some professional photos of it done just before we advertise it. I'll post those up when they are done.


Hope it goes to a collector or at least a mature owner.  It'll be sad if it fell into the wrong hands. Cars like these should be kept as a collector's.

Looking forward to the pictures. :thumb:


----------



## Suberman

seany boy said:


> My Spec C type 20 :thumb:


1st post after almost 5 years seany boy. 

Beautiful Spec C by the way. :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK

WRX with a few RCM tweaks (2.35)














































Love the cars guys


----------



## seany boy

Suberman said:


> 1st post after almost 5 years seany boy.
> 
> Beautiful Spec C by the way. :thumb:


Ha, ha, yeah Suberman - more of a reader than a poster :thumb:

Some cracking looking Subaru's in the thread as well.


----------



## pho_shizzle

Heres mines from the states:










Far from being detailed and paint corrected, Sad I don't have time to detail my own car lol. Anyways, more progress to come. Love all the subies!


----------



## Ross

maggi133 said:


> Has ross got a picture of his yet? :lol:


I knew there would be one smart **** :lol: Don't worry it is coming mark my words.


----------



## kenny-c

Spec C Type RA-R


----------



## paul555sti

kenny-c said:


> Spec C Type RA-R


Oooft! We have a winner!! :thumb:


----------



## Suberman

paul555sti said:


> Oooft! We have a winner!! :thumb:


Agree! :thumb:



kenny-c said:


> Spec C Type RA-R


We need more pictures of that!


----------



## Grizzle

Ross said:


> I knew there would be one smart **** :lol: Don't worry it is coming mark my words.


So is Christmas Ross :lol:

At this rate i will have another Impreza lol (current shape WRX STI 330S :argie


----------



## Clark @ PB

kenny-c said:


> Spec C Type RA-R


That along with the 22B is the only other impreza I'd seriously own,very rare cars!


----------



## wierdhead

heres mine that ive had over the years, and a specail one that wasnt mine 

the 1st one i owned, a classic wrc










which lead me to this one, another wrx classic with stiv4 engine/running gear



















then i had an sti type r v4 320bhp madman, was 1st uk owner and it only had 20k on the clock in kms!



















after a break of abotu a year i couldnt keep away from impreza ownership and ive just bought another, this one isnt as hot, its a uk turbo 2000, but it was so cheap it was stupid not to buy it (think around a grand!) theres nothing up with it either! appart from being slow compared to the previous ones. pics to follow

and this is the specail one, taken at the mcrae gathering!




























1200 scoobys in one place, was anyone else there that day/?


----------



## lilesk

Suberman said:


> Agree! :thumb:
> 
> We need more pictures of that!


Yes, more photos please


----------



## Curtiz

I really wanna see more of the RA R!

Heres my old one, my brother bought it off me a couple of months ago


































Miss it a lot


----------



## Chrisp77

wierdhead said:


> 1200 scoobys in one place, was anyone else there that day/?


been a reader for a while, but first post 

i know the bloke in the first picture taking a photo & the owners of the silver classic with cusco graphics

I was there on that day :thumb:


----------



## scotty44

Chrisp77 said:


> I was there on that day :thumb:


Me too, cracking weekend :thumb:
Aup Chris


----------



## Trucksy

*ra-r + gp edition*

ra-r

















































GP edition (litchfield built)


----------



## Suberman

:doublesho 1 word...... P O R N

I believe that GP edition Spec C was the winner in the Japanese cars category in TunerGP 2006 setting a time that's even faster than a 911 (997) Turbo wearing Michelin Cup tyres.

Ahh....found the article. http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/press06.asp

I always wanted that RA-R wing for my Spec C, but never knew how it would work or looks with the roof vane spoiler as i understand that was developed to work with the STI high mount. I must say, it looks good. :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz

Thankyou for the pictures Trucksy!! I adore that car


----------



## Trucksy

Suberman said:


> :doublesho 1 word...... P O R N
> 
> I believe that GP edition Spec C was the winner in the Japanese cars category in TunerGP 2006 setting a time that's even faster than a 911 (997) Turbo wearing Michelin Cup tyres.
> 
> Ahh....found the article. http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/press06.asp
> 
> I always wanted that RA-R wing for my Spec C, but never knew how it would work or looks with the roof vane spoiler as i understand that was developed to work with the STI high mount. I must say, it looks good. :thumb:


Hi i used to work for litchfield and after winning the tunerGP i designed this model for road sale.


----------



## Spaceman1

awsome is it your Ra-r too?


----------



## Suberman

Trucksy said:


> Hi i used to work for litchfield and after winning the tunerGP i designed this model for road sale.


Must be like a kid working in Toys R Us. 

You the bloke who drove the litchfield time attack impreza?


----------



## Nath

This is not my impreza, but one i detailed for a customer recently:


----------



## jonboy1973

few of my pride and joy after a 5hr detail.


----------



## Trucksy

Suberman said:


> Must be like a kid working in Toys R Us.
> 
> You the bloke who drove the litchfield time attack impreza?


Not me i'm afraid, kid was called Phil Keen, i was the one transporting the car to all the events.

It was very fun working there hasd some trully amazing drives


----------



## Suberman

Trucksy said:


> It was very fun working there hasd some trully amazing drives


Sounds like a very nice experience indeed. :thumb:


----------



## Ady 555

Lee_1075 said:


> My P1


Lee, i'm glad to see your still looking after my old motor :thumb: How is she doing 
Ady


----------



## Chrisp77

scotty44 said:


> Me too, cracking weekend :thumb:
> Aup Chris


Thought it was you when I seen some pictures of your car

Hope you and the family are keeping well :thumb:


----------



## Ross




----------



## dubber

Took you long enuf!


----------



## Ross

Oi!:lol:


----------



## scoobyc

1st








2nd








3rd








4th








Current


----------



## VTR_Craig

picked her up 2 weeks ago


----------



## Spaceman1

is it wr Blue? looks purpley nice buddy


----------



## Ross

Not many Legacy's in here:lol:


----------



## sczscoob

Here's my WRX Wagon & Series Mcrae


----------



## Suberman

Bump for more Scoobs.


----------



## wildwash

i shouldnt have looked through this thread.. i had only just got over my need for one


----------



## Suberman

wildwash said:


> i shouldnt have looked through this thread.. i had only just got over my need for one


You said it mate. It's a need. Don't think you can put off a "need"


----------



## dazzlers82

A few of my old one wish I never got rid now :wall:


----------



## Pablito




----------



## greenwagon

Two are better then one and CG is my best friend


----------



## B005TED-G

My 04 STi

































































For Sale Soon


----------



## XxHarDinGxX

There's some stunning cars in this thread.

I WILL own a scooby one day


----------



## thirSTi

Hi, all. Thought I'd join in.
My collection since 2004.

1992 UK Legacy Turbo






















2001 Import Legacy B4 TT















More to come.


----------



## B005TED-G

XxHarDinGxX said:


> There's some stunning cars in this thread.
> 
> I WILL own a scooby one day


Mine is going up for sale soon if your interested


----------



## XxHarDinGxX

B005TED-G said:


> Mine is going up for sale soon if your interested


I'd love to. But being 19, my insurance doesn't


----------



## Ross




----------



## Gaz7612




----------



## gb270

My gb270


----------



## gb270




----------



## thirSTi

Cont from #133

2001 Legacy B4 TT








1996 V3 STi






















1999 Forester S-Turbo UK


----------



## thirSTi

Cont















Current
2004 Forester STi


----------



## Suberman

Nice collection of Scoobs there thirSTI. :thumb:V3 STI looks mint!


----------



## thirSTi

Cheers pal. V3 was a nice thing, Apexi fc mapped by Andy forrest. Sold it last autumn to a very lucky 22 year old ! Hope he's been looking after it. Forester STi is my favorite (current) ticks all the boxes :thumb:


----------



## Diesel Tom

Just a few of my scoobs Sorry about the picture quality


----------



## NorthernNick

^ that garage is insaaane!
great cars mate


----------



## Suberman

lilesk said:


> I'd love to say we are selling them to get something better. Reality is, we are just keeping a diesel estate. Since we've had a little boy, the wifes going to be working part time, so we just need to cut back for a while. The motorbikes are staying though! The 22b has only done 15k miles. I'm hoping to get some professional photos of it done just before we advertise it. I'll post those up when they are done.


Have you sold it yet? Hope it goes to some private collector or at least to a good home.


----------



## rallyman1978

I got my first back in 1999, ended Impreza ownership in 2009 after owning 4 - only got 2 of them with digi photos though
































































They were fun but I dont think I'll have another


----------



## Suberman

Not mine, but 1st BRZ at the dealership.


----------



## Smudga

Some amazing scoobs here. Had two now got none ..... wish I still had...
Last one First of the Hawkeye shape as it was still the 2.0 litre but was a JDM version..Best thing since sliced cheese :driver:



















First one STi + Prodrive


----------



## Huw

Just a bog standard WRX wagon, not like some cars on here.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I'm itching to get my car back out again after seeing these pics!


----------



## VTR_Craig




----------



## horico

Go on then...

Hybrid bit*h started as a 1.6GL!! Ended as a 250BHP noise maker!










Sold to my mate who scratched his head a lot...









Then a Gucci V5 Sti...


----------



## Spaceman1

nice classics there.


----------



## Spaceman1

My first one had from new. Spent a load on mods loved it.

WRX300










I then had this 05 STI Liked this one the best bombproof 2.0 with the widertrack and adjustable C.Diff.



















Then i had my last one a white Hawkeye STI type uk. My fav looking one.



















I also had two classics for hillclimbing and the like at the same time only got pics of one the now tho.

Longest name ever this Subaru Impreza WRX STI Type RA V.Limited lol



















That last classic flew and was wild round a track wish i had kept it so much.


----------



## J4Y

Thought id post some pics of my old scoobs. Excuse the quality of some. Its just what i had to hand on photobucket.

My first was a bugeye GX AWD









Next up was a Blobeye WRX









Last of my trio was the gem, my UK turbo, but it was a parallel import and came with a host of upgrades courtisy of Prodrive.


----------



## nickvw

I've had ten years in v-dubs and after selling my R32 decided i needed a impreza in my life !!

The R32.....










And the scoob, only had it 3 days so not had chance to detail it yet but it's been pretty well looked after so looks pretty good......


----------



## kenny-c

kenny-c said:


> Spec C Type RA-R


Now up for sale 
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3786322.htm


----------



## Clark @ PB

This could be fate,Ive just had an offer for my WR1 tonight,a Type RA-R would be right up my street!


----------



## greenwagon

The twins are happy 
Hopefully they will breed a nice little BRZ next year to make the family complete


----------



## MadPaddy

at its birth place


----------



## w3lshboyo

*another one of mine an the bros*


----------



## OCDDuncan

My old wagon 412Bhp









and my current daily ride ;-)


----------



## nickvw

Here's afew of mine, my first scoob only had 2 months really enjoying the beast so far.

WRX with afew mods running 282bhp


----------



## mneame

My Dad's at the Porsche summer bbq the other year:










My first one:










My second one:



















My third one:


----------



## turboDean

Couple of my old UK Turbo 2000 - Forged 2.5 with 6 speed box, FMIC Garret GT30 hybrid









































And some of my Type R V-ltd


----------



## Black-Hawk




----------



## w3lshboyo

Black-Hawk said:


>


love this car :thumb:


----------



## suzanne




----------



## SirFozzalot

A couple of mine.


----------



## SirFozzalot

clutdav said:


> Bero - you are correct. "White Lightening" used to be mine and I did all the modifications to her. When I had her she was running 365bhp & 381 lbs.ft torque. Capable of 0-60mph in under 4.5 secs. Here are a couple of pictures...
> 
> MY05 Previous Scooby In this Picture Too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I changed the colour of the wheels to a shadow chrome before selling her to my close friend - also an Aberdeen Scoobies member.
> 
> Dave


Stunning!


----------



## slim

Good Evening, that is gorgeous in white...


----------



## Keith_Lane

clutdav said:


> Bero - you are correct. "White Lightening" used to be mine and I did all the modifications to her. When I had her she was running 365bhp & 381 lbs.ft torque. Capable of 0-60mph in under 4.5 secs. Here are a couple of pictures...
> 
> MY05 Previous Scooby In this Picture Too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I changed the colour of the wheels to a shadow chrome before selling her to my close friend - also an Aberdeen Scoobies member.
> 
> Dave


Not sure how I missed this before, crackin' thread.... this one above tho:argie: Would love an Impreza again!!


----------



## B0DSKI

^^^^^^^^^^ porn!!!!


----------



## B0DSKI

Here's my two offerings

2003 UK STi
Owned it for almost 7 years and sold it in May this year. 
Went from totally standard when I got it to 425 Bhp when I sold it










Went out and bought this after getting rid of the STi










Pretty much hated it from day one. Sold it after 3 months and went out and got a bargain. 
2006 JDM STi. Only done 37k miles


----------



## Keith_Lane

Very nice mate!!


----------



## Suberman

B0DSKI said:


>


You really ought to show the post detailed pictures (the ones in Snet) Boyd. This one doesn't do the car justice at all! 

Errol


----------



## B0DSKI

Suberman said:


> You really ought to show the post detailed pictures (the ones in Snet) Boyd. This one doesn't do the car justice at all!
> 
> Errol


Really need to take some with the splitter on post detail. I'll do a few next week once It's clean again


----------



## B0DSKI

Here's it without the splitter and the horrible JDM front plate


----------



## Suberman

That's more like it.


----------



## Rayner

My baby scoob
Not the normal kind of pic you see on DW but as its a scooby you've got t get it dirty at some point 










That's better!










West Midland Imprezas came down to Weston S Mare for their 3rd (I think) birthday where quite a few of us from the Bath & Bristol Scoobys joined them.
Weston was at a stand still with around 100 scoobys driving in convoy! That was a great sight.









These pics were all taken by me on my galaxy s2 so my apologies for the quality.


----------



## DarrenSTI

Good thread this is:thumb:
Mine's a Blobeye 2005, owned from standard to as you see it now for 6yrs. A fantastic car,reliable and fast.....but not economical

































Here's one with my Dad's 78 Trans-Am, in a true East meets West stand off.


----------



## B0DSKI

Still looking as good as ever Darren


----------



## Keith_Lane

Very nice mate, Trans-Am is pretty cool too!!


----------



## Demetrios72

All fantastic looking Scoobies guys :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Been observing this thread with great joy, Very nice Subaru's in this thread :thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185

ad172 said:


> Here's mine - 2007 STI Limited (Only 25 in the Country!!)
> 
> Also a link to the detail thread when I got it
> http://detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=204522
> 
> Paint corrected at Ti22:thumb:


They look so much better without spoiler


----------



## Curtiz

My old 2004 STI


























My old 2005 STI


























My dad's friends STI, I cleaned it for him


----------



## Neilb1

wish i never sold it now


----------



## great gonzo

My old Spec D


----------



## dmrrider123

some pics of my mates old impreza estate


----------



## slim

great gonzo said:


> My old Spec D


Good Evening, nice Spec D, we are on the lookout for one
at the moment.


----------



## Robocop

Litchfield Spec C Type 20


----------



## kenny-c

Thats stunning.


----------



## Peach

Just got this for a good price, needs a bit of tidying up but waiting for the warmer months to enjoy doing that 










































Really chuffed with it, drives like a new car and the 4wd has been awesome in the snow!
Expect to see a revival thread soon


----------



## BoostJunky86

My old scooby, and yes it was dirty by this stage lol


----------



## TopSport+

Robocop said:


> Litchfield Spec C Type 20


perfect car:thumb:


----------



## dubber

This is my mates old Subaru


----------



## paulmc08

My mate's car 22B,once owned by Nicky Grist 





































What a car


----------



## Chris 9-5

This was mine for a little while, sadly not long enough!


----------



## Suberman

paulmc08 said:


> My mate's car 22B,once owned by Nicky Grist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a car


Wow...What a car indeed. :argie:

Anymore pictures of this beauty?


----------



## busterbulldog




----------



## paulmc08

Suberman said:


> Wow...What a car indeed. :argie:
> 
> Anymore pictures of this beauty?


I'll hunt a few down for you :thumb:


----------



## Suberman

paulmc08 said:


> I'll hunt a few down for you :thumb:


Have you found any yet?


----------



## S3LDM

Here are a couple of my 07 STI


----------



## Gazlor88

Classic V2 Sti Ra and my mates v1 Wrx 








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sgb

My 2010 hatch:


----------



## kenny-c

Nice. Do like a red hatch


----------



## sgb

I wanted blue but these things come up for sale so rarely I settled for red. I had a black car before so never really noticed, but am amazed now how much black stuff (mostly tar I assume?) gets attached to the bodywork. Just got some mudflaps fitted to hopefully reduce this. Waiting for some supplies to get delivered then going to get to work with the DA removing all the swirls from the previous owner...

I do like busterbulldog's dark wheels in the above posts, might get mine powder coated


----------



## SportageRoss

My old impreza... Miss her


----------



## sonicboom

Here are two side photo's of my very clean STI 04 plater.


----------



## B0DSKI

My JDM Hawkeye


----------



## Makalu

Ahh, sweet memories...


----------



## Mikeyfocus

My STI 330S - I am on here to research and look for some inspiration to get rid of the orange peel, which is very bad on this car!


Mike9 by Michaelscoob, on Flickr


Car Wash 4 by Michaelscoob, on Flickr


----------



## Suberman

Mikeyfocus said:


> My STI 330S - I am on here to research and look for some inspiration to get rid of the orange peel, which is very bad on this car!


I suppose wet sanding is one way Mikey?

I have a STI hatch as well and know what you mean.

Rgds
Errol


----------



## Jody 4444

Here's a few of my 95 wagon STI v2 red top / now blue top after rebuild.


----------



## alex300

my dads legacy gt twin turbo import


----------



## baz999

when I first got the car



New wheels


----------



## Willows-dad

Only got this today so I'll post better pics in time, but to say I'm happy is an understatement.


----------



## Rayner

Willows-dad said:


> Only got this today so I'll post better pics in time, but to say I'm happy is an understatement.


Oooooo very nice :thumb:

Gotta say the blob looks awesome in silver. What spec is it mate?


----------



## dillinja999

Willows-dad said:


> Only got this today so I'll post better pics in time, but to say I'm happy is an understatement.


that is a nice looking scooby


----------



## shah

Cracking thread guys :thumb:, all look stunning, My uncle had four B4 just picked up his 4th one

3rd one (will be up for sale soon)








4th one he picked up few days ago late Rev D B4 RSK


----------



## Willows-dad

rayner said:


> Oooooo very nice :thumb:
> 
> Gotta say the blob looks awesome in silver. What spec is it mate?


Thanks mate, but it's not silver it's a wr1. Ice blue I think it's called. :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Cool am after a B4


----------



## Spaceman1

It's a wr1 in ice blue metallic


----------



## Rayner

Willows-dad said:


> Thanks mate, but it's not silver it's a wr1. Ice blue I think it's called. :thumb:


Sorry 

No access to PC is my excuse! Looks silver on me phone


----------



## Willows-dad

rayner said:


> Sorry
> 
> No access to PC is my excuse! Looks silver on me phone


No worries. Only thing with the wr1 is it does look so much better in the flesh. The other half didn't like it in the pictures before I bought it. I think she likes it now, at least I hope she does.


----------



## Willows-dad

Parked up next to the competition.








My mates stage 2.5 280-300bhp burg, with switchable maps. Hopefully my 4wd will launch me fast enough before he starts to reel me in! The scooby will always be cleaner.


----------



## Rayner

^^^ can see the colour properly now  very smart. 

Never mind the straight line stuff, get him down a country road and show what a Scooby was built for


----------



## pogo6636

Not mine, but spotted in Alford a good while ago..
Wonder if any owners are on here...


----------



## Mr Gurn

well mine went from this....... (silver one).... standard!!



to this before I sold it...... :wall::wall:.... 345bhp and 330 ft/lbs





and the woman that bought it has trashed it......


----------



## edsel

My 1996 STI Type RA Money pit. Work in progress 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us







































All the detail is in the engine build


----------



## Mr Gurn

Like the look of that RA Edsel!!


I added up how much i'd spent on mine one day.....


I then hid that piece of paper, as the wife would have killed me!!!!


Still miss it in a way....... you could hear me coming from over 1 + 1/2 miles away!!!


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Robocop said:


> Litchfield Spec C Type 20


:thumb: that is mega! :argie:


----------



## Schuey

F1 CJE UK said:


> :thumb: that is mega! :argie:


Yup. Kev really looked after it; just a shame he passed away shortly after he sold it.


----------



## lau666

some great looking scoobs here


----------



## ScoobyDoo555

Here's my old bus....

A few cars back now (had an S4 Avant, mk5 Golf GTI and 996 since!)


----------



## greg2222

My beauty couple years back 



















yes i know the paint was a bit of a state :wall:


----------



## pjlfc

Here's much loved but no longer owned Forester Sti


----------



## ah250

Boom...



















Now with wrapped bonnet


----------



## smiler1207

pjlfc said:


> Here's much loved but no longer owned Forester Sti


Never even seen one of these before, nice scoobies everyone


----------



## DLGWRX02

My old scoobs, gone but definately not fogotten


----------



## busterbulldog




----------



## Schuey




----------



## Mr Gurn

Hey Schuey.

Been a long time since I seen that motor..... was on mid scoobs last time!!

Still loving the merc projectors!!

The underside of that car is as clean as the top as I recall....


----------



## CJC

Schuey said:


>


:thumb: Lets see some more pics


----------



## Schuey

Mr Gurn said:


> Hey Schuey.
> 
> Been a long time since I seen that motor..... was on mid scoobs last time!!
> 
> Still loving the merc projectors!!
> 
> The underside of that car is as clean as the top as I recall....


Hi Gurn,

Yeah, it's been a while! Not quite... it's the underside on the Type-R which is uber clean. Although I couldn't help myself and had to clean it up on this one as well. :lol:

Do you still have your silver classic?



CJC said:


> :thumb: Lets see some more pics


----------



## ah250

*my scoob*


----------



## possul

Awesome looking motors. Impress in white yes please
All of a sudden want a forester now to!


----------



## Gary_LB

It's been a couple of years since I owned my Scooby but I still miss it especially in the wet!


----------



## Forsaken

Lovely Subaru's
Gotta upload a pic of my own soon!


----------



## Autogeek




----------



## Suberman

Lovely BRZ. :thumb:


----------



## salsa-king




----------



## Rpf

not the best of pics but only one i have


----------



## OiOi Savaloy

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum,found it looking for a Kranzle power washer but i've hung around,lurking in the back ground..

I saw this thread and thought I'd stick a couple of pics of my P1...


































Thanks Alan...


----------



## Super is




----------



## JwilliamsM

Super is said:


>


if i was going to buy a scooby this is what id get, love the WR1


----------



## baz999

Just an update of mine trying out light painting


----------



## Willows-dad

Super is said:


>


Looks nice and clean. Great car. What number is it? Get the original grill badge back on too.:thumb:


----------



## Nozza

My one, needs a lot of paintwork doing, scratched and stonechipped to hell. Will start saving for a respray!


----------



## Super is

Willows-dad said:


> Looks nice and clean. Great car. What number is it? Get the original grill badge back on too.:thumb:


Have the original badge but in poor condition, car came with pink one fitted. It's no.427 :thumb:


----------



## AKA Pabs

Paintwork detailed today and engine bay tidied, wheels and callipers next weekend. Love the java black pearl paintwork. It's uber soft though. Came as a shock owning a couple of beemers.


----------



## Suberman

Some latest shots. Updated from post #1


----------



## Willows-dad

Wow! That looks like it's just rolled off the production line. Jdm too, lucky boy. It could only be better if it was white, and that's just personal preference.


----------



## Suberman

Willows-dad said:


> Wow! That looks like it's just rolled off the production line. Jdm too, lucky boy. It could only be better if it was white, and that's just personal preference.


Thanks for the compliment.:thumb: I really couldn't decide if i wanted blue or white. Took me a while to decide, but the signature colour did it for me in the end.....

.... but after 4 and something years, i'm wondering if i should've gotten white instead.

I suppose the forbidden fruit tastes the sweetest eh? :lol:


----------



## Stevie-K




----------



## Bod42

Got to love the Hawkeye, my favorite shape. Shame they seem to have ruined the look lately and the 2015 version is the worst ever


----------



## Willows-dad

One of mine from the SES stand at Leeds castle this weekend.


----------



## claaarkio

My P1


----------



## Dibs

Some lovely looking imprezas guys  Wanted one for years; especially the V6 Type R! 
Loving the P1! They are becoming quite rare now...

Well I finally bought one and picked it up a couple of weeks ago.

Awaiting shipping in Japan:


Collection Day on UK soil:


Awaiting IVA test:


First fill of V Power:



Services stop on the way home to check that it is actually mine:



At home removing the Jap twin DVD system. Listening to Jap rock off the HDD was pretty cool on the way home though 





New (old) stereo and new dash clock fitted in place of dvd screen :



Quick clean with iron X:







Milltek twinscroll fitted:


On the ramp at mappers so I could see the state of the underbody chassis:


Looks clean, but need to use some Dynax to keep it like that.

Will be doing a small write up on this once I get some small bits sorted and ordered from CYC. There are still dirt marks left in the paint and these will need polishing etc... Which is why I need to put have the das21 from CYC.

Imprezas are amazing


----------



## MadPaddy

My P1


----------



## Dibs

Wow! That looks gorgeous!


----------



## MadPaddy

Thanks, another shot


----------



## subarufreak

stunning p1
cool pics from the import!

this is my stars25, been mine for 14 years now, used to be a stock gc8, doesn't get used in the rain, pure hobby car:


----------



## Dibs

Mmm! Stunning! Cool colour too!!


----------



## subarufreak

thank you, they were made in black and in this colour. I think it's the same as the rb5, 86f
I think they were around 120 made in this colour.
they were made for the anniversary off 25 years Subaru Holland


----------



## blacktar

My 04 wrx


----------



## subarufreak

nice with the dark sti wheels


----------



## stonejedi

MY One.SJ.


----------



## Dibs

Minty mint  SJ


----------



## NorthernNick

First one, picked this up at 22 YO.

STi Type UK PPP that ran around 320 after a few tweaks.




























That got hit by a lorry driver and written off 

I then bought myself my newest model:
2005 Widetrack STI JDM.
few mods here and there and a lovely car!


----------



## Dibs

Looks awesome! Can't beat a WIDETRACK JDM


----------



## Fastidious

I bought this brand new in 2008, Limited Edition GB270, full 3" Decat Exhaust, Remapped by Andy Forrest to 450BHP, Upgraded Turbo and Gearbox.

Now Sold 

and heres one i wrote off earlier lol :driver:









2003 STi Prodrive model, 315BHP


----------



## Dibs

What happened?


----------



## Fastidious

Dibs said:


> What happened?


The crashed one was my first scooby back in 2004, woke up early one morning to have a play. Drifing around round abouts, ambition outweighed my skill

:wall:

lol


----------



## Bero

Fastidious said:


> View attachment 39505
> 
> 
> I bought this brand new in 2008, Limited Edition GB270, full 3" Decat Exhaust, Remapped by Andy Forrest to 450BHP, Upgraded Turbo and Gearbox.
> 
> Now Sold
> 
> and heres one i wrote off earlier lol :driver:
> 
> View attachment 39506
> 
> 
> 2003 STi Prodrive model, 315BHP


Buy 315bhp Subaru
Crash it
Buy new Subaru
Tune it to 450bhp? :lol:

Pretty easily done...it's all so controllable rigth up to the point it goes wrong!

I ran a blob eye STi as a daily for the last 6 years......just sold it at the weekend.


----------



## Darmapow

Is this the first Tribeca on the thread? She's ugly and I know it, but I love her anyway.


----------



## Fastidious

Bero said:


> Buy 315bhp Subaru
> Crash it
> Buy new Subaru
> Tune it to 450bhp? :lol:
> 
> Pretty easily done...it's all so controllable rigth up to the point it goes wrong!
> 
> I ran a blob eye STi as a daily for the last 6 years......just sold it at the weekend.


Lol it was all good fun, pleased I got it out my system whilst I was young. Looking at BMW 7 SERIES & 2014 range rovers nowadays, no chance of drifting those ! Well not safely


----------



## Dibs

First pic looks great. Where was that? The roads look amazing!


----------



## Fastidious

Dibs said:


> First pic looks great. Where was that? The roads look amazing!


Moor House-Upper Teesdale National Nature Reserve

http://goo.gl/maps/4vF1T

Think it was here, just south of alston....


----------



## Dibs

4 hours away :/ there are pretty much zero good driving roads in Birmingham...


----------



## subarufreak




----------



## Dibs

They look mint! Can't beat a classic that's been looked after...


----------



## STU3YP

Sold it last year but was a 53 plate with just under 40k on the clock. Click to see the actual image size


----------



## ian12

My03 jdm sti


----------



## ShinyBoy

ooooo Ian that's smart mate!!


----------



## ian12

ShinyBoy said:


> ooooo Ian that's smart mate!!


Thanks she is very much a garage queen. Only did 900 miles in it last year.


----------



## JonHare

This is my 1st Scooby. Paintwork was proper ropey when i got it last year










But after many many hours with a DA

























Not bad to say it has 125k on the clock


----------



## subarufreak

nice work!


----------



## greenwagon

Haven't posted some for a while










Few changes in the engine bay










Got rid of the yellow caps










50/50 paste










Bit if green added










New alternator coming soon









Wheels refurbished










Not bad for over 15 years since I bought it


----------



## Gerard_M




----------



## klapasch




----------



## DD1

Urban Grey Metallic


----------



## Reddaddy67

My Legacy GT Spec B wagon family fun car, the kids call it the Tardis as it's big, blue and well, they're kids 😄😄


----------



## scuba-phil

That's well nice. Import?


----------



## adamroutley




----------



## Reddaddy67

scuba-phil said:


> That's well nice. Import?


Yes, 6 mths ish now loving it. Cheers.
Has Blackfire on at the moment but need to get a Das6 pro as there are some light swirls to get rid of, a little kerbing to sort on the wheels and slight scuff to rear bumper which will most likely need some paint, but all in good time. 👍

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

